# Allow tivo remote to power off a/v receiver



## NewYorkLaw

I switched from TV sound control to A/V sound control. I wish when I turned "off" my television from the tivo remote, the a/v system would also get a power signal.

Pete


----------



## tekgeek

you need a remote with macro. Try the Harmony 880


----------



## Dan203

Actually it CAN do this. What you need to do is hold down the TiVo and Power buttons until the LED stays lit, then enter the same code you used when programming the remote for volume. This will make it so the remote sends the power command to both your TV and A/V receiver every time the button is pressed. The volume and mute buttons however will still only control your A/V receiver.

Dan


----------



## NewYorkLaw

Sounds like exactly what I wanted, I'll try it later tongiht!
Thanks!
Pete


----------



## HotStuff2

tekgeek said:


> you need a remote with macro. Try the Harmony 880


I second this. I absolutely LOVE my Harmony 880! I have given up all my other remotes (13+!) in favor of ONE remote.


----------



## NewYorkLaw

Dan203 said:


> Actually it CAN do this. What you need to do is hold down the TiVo and Power buttons until the LED stays lit, then enter the same code you used when programming the remote for volume. This will make it so the remote sends the power command to both your TV and A/V receiver every time the button is pressed. The volume and mute buttons however will still only control your A/V receiver.
> 
> Dan


I finally got around to trying this, but my results differ from what you said. I was able to make the remote turn off the a/v device, and volume continued to work (controlling the a/v device) but I lost the ability to power-off the television.

I had to switch back, because the tv is more important to be able to power off.

Could I have done something wrong?
Pete


----------



## megazone

NewYorkLaw said:


> I finally got around to trying this, but my results differ from what you said. I was able to make the remote turn off the a/v device, and volume continued to work (controlling the a/v device) but I lost the ability to power-off the television.


Reprogram it for the TV. The remote can power BOTH on/off at the same time - I do it.


----------



## lasergecko

Not to be a "me, too" poster, but...

Your TiVo remote can definitely do this and has been doing this since Series 1. After always having to come to the forum, I finally saved the procedure on my computer...but that's at home.

IIRC, it involves programming the volume control to the AV receiver and both the codes (seperately) to the "Power" button.

It's not necessary, but I also second the "get a Harmony 880". It's nice for changing inputs, but still for watching TiVo, we use the TiVo remote far more often.


----------



## Frankenstien

I saw this thread and said, "Yeah I wish the remote could do that." 
Then I read the posts and saw it already does. 
I tried it last night and it worked like a champ. 

Thanks gang! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## dtphonehome

Hmmm....my S3 remote doesn't seem to do this. I programmed it to turn off my TV just fine, and it works to raise/lower the volume on my A/V receiver, but I tried using all the A/V codes to program the A/V power, but none of them worked. Any ideas?


----------



## sirfergy

I just wish my Yamaha had an on/off code. It appears to only have discrete on/off codes. 

It's an HTR-5790.


----------



## Swimman6

sirfergy said:


> I just wish my Yamaha had an on/off code. It appears to only have discrete on/off codes.
> 
> It's an HTR-5790.


My Yamaha Receiver won't let this happen either. the volume/mute works fine, but i cannot get it to power my new hdtv off.  mine is model htr-5860


----------



## Polishque

Also, if you have a SONY a/v you have to go through another step. Sony's codes aren't compatible with industry "standards" (surprised?) and their multi-functional units won't configure to any non-Sony remote, not just TiVo's. At least by default. But you can override that by setting the device to an "Alternate Mode". Check your manual to find out how to do that with yours. There's usually only two choices and you want the one it's not already set on.

There is one drawback, and it might be enough to make you choose to live with things as they are... The alternate setting has no provision for any of the Sony's remote settings other than basic on/off and volume. 

Okay, no problem, right? 

Wrong, oh Hopeless-Seeker-of-Harmony-Among-Technical-Devices . Once in alternate mode, the device won't recognize the Sony remote anymore. So not only the fine-tuning stuff, but even basic things like switching your sound settings between movie mode and music video optimization can only be done at the console (and some things that are only remote-settable can't be done at all).  
Of course the changes aren't permanent; you can always reset it back to default mode. But that can get to be a major pain real fast. 

It's your choice. Mine was to go for the convenience of having the receiver synched to the TiVo controller. I hate Sony's user-hostile attitude, but I love their technology and when I replace my receiver it will almost certainly be with another Sony.


----------



## Leopor

Umm.. well this is weird.
I have a Sony TV and an Onkyo receiver. I am trying to do this so that the power will control both the TV and the Onkyo receiver. I tried what was suggested here, and it works... half-way.

If the receiver is off, it will turn it on, but it won't turn it back off. I tried all the codes. Any ideas? It's obviously communicating with it, but it won't turn the recever off. Weird huh?


----------



## dirtypacman

Easy solution for those that want to be able to control a/v or any other equipment as well as the Tivo ---- $19 for a URC-6131 - forget spending $$$ on a Harmony when there is a cheap alternative.


----------



## jlb

My new TiVo Glo remote works great and powers both my Yamaha RX-V795 receiver and my new Vizio TV.


----------



## dalesd

Leopor said:


> Umm.. well this is weird.
> I have a Sony TV and an Onkyo receiver. I am trying to do this so that the power will control both the TV and the Onkyo receiver. I tried what was suggested here, and it works... half-way.
> 
> If the receiver is off, it will turn it on, but it won't turn it back off. I tried all the codes. Any ideas? It's obviously communicating with it, but it won't turn the recever off. Weird huh?


I have an Onkyo receiver too, and it works the same way yours does. I believe this is because Onkyo uses a different IR signal for On and Off, and the TiVo remote is just sending the On signal.

The only work-around I found was to get a smart power strip. This has a Control outlet and a bunch of slave outlets. The smart power strip senses when the device in the control outlet is turned on a turns on the slave outlets at the same time. Likewise, when the device in the control outlet is turned off, the slaves get turned off too. (It also has a few Always on outlets, for things like TiVo that need to be on all the time.)

I plugged the TV into the Control outlet, and the receiver into the slave outlet. Works great.


----------



## BobB

Polishque said:


> Also, if you have a SONY a/v you have to go through another step. Sony's codes aren't compatible with industry "standards" (surprised?) and their multi-functional units won't configure to any non-Sony remote, not just TiVo's.


Not in my case. I have a Pioneer plasma set and Sony A/V. Tried the standard TiVO "control both" procedure and it works like a charm.


----------



## funseeker22

The accounts in this thread were encouraging (was thrilled to learn my glo remote could be set to actually cycle on/off both my old Philips plasma & onkyo simultaneously!), however there are lots of missing details about how to actually do this in the thead.

Grabbed all the fine details (that work!!) off the Weaknees forum (can't post link here for some reason):

--------------------------------------------

*If you either can't find the codes necessary to program your Glo remote or need to add commands to power on and off other equipment at the same time, follow these simple steps...

You'll need the TiVo GLo remote and the remote from your other device which will be used to "teach" the Glo.*

*1* Press and hold both the TIVO and SELECT buttons on the Glo remote until its light turns on solid.

*2* Press and release the TiVo Glo remote control button you wish to program. The activity light will flash and then stay lit. You can program TV POWER, VOLUME UP, VOLUME DOWN, MUTE or INPUT. (Keep in mind that any of these buttons can "learn" any function, but if you make your TV POWER learn how to mute your television, things might get confusing. Also, know that the TV Power can learn to power on up to three pieces of equipment silmultaneously, but the other buttons will only control single devices.)

*3* Point your remotes at each other, nose to nose, and keep them close.

*4* Press and hold the button on your "teaching" remote that you wish the Glo remote to learn. When the code has been learned, the TiVo remote will flash a few times. (If it times out or doesn't work, the TiVo remote will flash 10 times rapidly. In this case, you'll need to start back at step 1.)

*5* Go back and repeat steps 2 - 4 until you've programmed all of the functions you want to teach the Glo remote.

*6* If you're done programming, press the TiVo button to end the session and accept your new commands.

*WANT TO POWER ON & OFF MORE DEVICES AT THE SAME TIME?*
If you do, simply repeat the steps above, but on step 2 you'll need to press "1" then the TV POWER button. Then continue as normal. This will add POWER ON/OFF for a second device. To add a third device, do the same thing, this time pressing "2" before TV POWER...

*...AND THAT'S IT!*.
Just so you know, I had to experiment with this a bit before getting it all to work. I programmed my Glo remote to control iTunes on my MacBook. Keep in mind that when three devices are set to power on and off with this remote, things can get tricky. If one device misses the signal and doesn't turn on, then pressing the TV POWER button again will turn the first two off again while possibly turning the third one on.

Anyway, hope this all helps. Have fun!

*OOH...AND ONE MORE THING. HERE'S HOW TO RESET THE REMOTE TO FACTORY SETTINGS:*
*1* Cover the end of the remote and press the TIVO and TV POWER buttons until the activity lights glows solid.

*2* Press THUMBS DOWN three times and then press ENTER.

*Done! Your remote has forgotten everything you've ever taught it.*


----------



## a68oliver

Polishque said:


> Also, if you have a SONY a/v you have to go through another step. Sony's codes aren't compatible with industry "standards" (surprised?) and their multi-functional units won't configure to any non-Sony remote, not just TiVo's. At least by default. But you can override that by setting the device to an "Alternate Mode". Check your manual to find out how to do that with yours. There's usually only two choices and you want the one it's not already set on.
> 
> There is one drawback, and it might be enough to make you choose to live with things as they are... The alternate setting has no provision for any of the Sony's remote settings other than basic on/off and volume.
> 
> Okay, no problem, right?
> 
> Wrong, oh Hopeless-Seeker-of-Harmony-Among-Technical-Devices . Once in alternate mode, the device won't recognize the Sony remote anymore. So not only the fine-tuning stuff, but even basic things like switching your sound settings between movie mode and music video optimization can only be done at the console (and some things that are only remote-settable can't be done at all).
> Of course the changes aren't permanent; you can always reset it back to default mode. But that can get to be a major pain real fast.
> 
> It's your choice. Mine was to go for the convenience of having the receiver synched to the TiVo controller. I hate Sony's user-hostile attitude, but I love their technology and when I replace my receiver it will almost certainly be with another Sony.


It has been over 3 years since I programmed my S3 Glow Remote, so my memory is a little fuzzy.

However, I have not had the problem you describe with my Sony AV receiver. I remember needing to change the receiver setup to use the alternate codes so that the Tivo remote could talk to it. However, my original Sony remote still controls all the functions on the AV receiver, contrary to what you described.

I don't remember if I had to teach the Sony remote to change to the alternate codes or what I did, but it DOES work.

I believe the necessary info was in the manual, so RTFM.


----------



## SNJpage1

I have an Onkyo receiver also and I end up muting the sound instead of turning it off. I figure the Tivo stays on all the time so another device isnt going to add that much more to my electric bill. I have an 880 and hate it. I should sell it instead of letting it collect dust.


----------



## bradleys

If you want to do something a little more complicated or your receiver isn't supported - use one of these.

http://www.irtrans.de/en/technicalinfo/translator.php

It will take in a single IR input - such as TV power and it will send out multiple codes out with appropriate delays as needed.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Leopor said:


> Umm.. well this is weird.
> I have a Sony TV and an Onkyo receiver. I am trying to do this so that the power will control both the TV and the Onkyo receiver. I tried what was suggested here, and it works... half-way.
> 
> If the receiver is off, it will turn it on, but it won't turn it back off. I tried all the codes. Any ideas? It's obviously communicating with it, but it won't turn the recever off. Weird huh?





dalesd said:


> I have an Onkyo receiver too, and it works the same way yours does. I believe this is because Onkyo uses a different IR signal for On and Off, and the TiVo remote is just sending the On signal.





SNJpage1 said:


> I have an Onkyo receiver also and I end up muting the sound instead of turning it off. I figure the Tivo stays on all the time so another device isnt going to add that much more to my electric bill.


Didn't work with my TiVo HD remote and Onkyo receiver.  It does power the AVR on but not off. Same result as the others have had.
Looks like I'm just going to have to keep using the AVR remote or the mute button like SNJpage1 mentioned.


----------



## Jonathan_S

SNJpage1 said:


> I have an Onkyo receiver also and I end up muting the sound instead of turning it off.


I also have an Onkyo receiver, but it was new enough to support CEC over HDMI. So I configured it to automatically turn on when the (HDMI connected) TV turns on and turn off when the TV is turned off.

My TiVo remote only sends the power command to the TV, then the reciever takes care of turning itself on and off. (also I can still use the receiver's remote to turn it on independantly from the TV if I just want to listen to music)


----------



## HomieG

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Didn't work with my TiVo HD remote and Onkyo receiver.  It does power the AVR on but not off. Same result as the others have had.
> Looks like I'm just going to have to keep using the AVR remote or the mute button like SNJpage1 mentioned.


If its the same, or similar, to my Series 3 remote, then there should be a way to program the remote to turn the TV and Onkyo on at the same time, and also off at the same time. Basically it sends a series of IR commands at the same time, and indeed it does work well.

Here's a link that should help:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5325377#post5325377


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

HomieG said:


> If its the same, or similar, to my Series 3 remote, then there should be a way to program the remote to turn the TV and Onkyo on at the same time, and also off at the same time. Basically it sends a series of IR commands at the same time, and indeed it does work well.
> 
> Here's a link that should help:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5325377#post5325377


It looks like my remote doesn't have a learning mode. I didn't get any response from the LED when holding down the TiVo and Select buttons. My remote is the TiVo HD remote. I don't know what the difference is between it and the Series 3 but it evidently doesn't accept learned codes.

Regardless, thanks for the info. Hopefully it will help someone else.


----------



## jdr2011

Like a number of you have mentioned my Yamaha receiver has separate power and standby buttons. This presented a problem, could learn the power on code but could not power off. Simple solution, I trained the power button to send tv power, then Yamaha power on, then Yamaha power off. Come to figure out when the receiver receives a power on sequence it ignores the power off until the receiver has fully powered up (2 -3 seconds). The receiver is also smart enough to ignore power on (when it's already on) but accept the following power off. Simple, but not intuitive solution.


----------



## plazman30

Thank you, Lord, for this old thread. I've been wanting to do this for a very long time. I actually bought a Harmony remote for this, but my wife refuses to use anything other than the TiVo remote. For the past few years, we've just been leaving the receiver on 24x7 and just turning the TiVO and TV off. I'm very happy that I can now turn my receiver off.


----------



## TonyD79

plazman30 said:


> Thank you, Lord, for this old thread. I've been wanting to do this for a very long time. I actually bought a Harmony remote for this, but my wife refuses to use anything other than the TiVo remote. For the past few years, we've just been leaving the receiver on 24x7 and just turning the TiVO and TV off. I'm very happy that I can now turn my receiver off.


TVs with ARC and CEC can turn on and off AVRs. TiVo can turn on and off the tv. You may want to look into that.


----------



## Tony1965

ARC/CEC best solution. I have Sony TV, Onkyo Receiver.


----------

